# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Crossroads? Crossroads is dead my friend. You can call me, OKC Market Center -

## megax11

and as you can see, I'm a lot happier now.

http://www.okcmarketcenter.com/

Remember my dreams people? Yeah... Crossroads was sold and the deal just sealed in blood.

Crossroads Mall is no more, and from it, OKC Market Center is born.

Dillards is coming back, but as a clearance store. New stores are coming, and the inside will be renovated.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Looks pretty cheap in more than one way.

----------


## megax11

Better than nothing. My dream, wether all of it was right or not, was that the mall made a comeback in some fashion and had interior renovations.

I can't say if the flooring I saw in my dream was correct now, but in my dream the mall felt more open. It felt like a wide open space.

I just can't believe Oklahoma's first Market Center, is on southside.

----------


## Dustin

Is this true?!?  The one in Dallas is pretty sweet!  CHEAP CHEAP stuff that looks really expensive.  It'll be a hit.

----------


## Kerry

Is this going to be like Americasmart in Atlanta?  If so, that would be freaking awesome.

http://atlantamart.com/markets/home/

This is going to change retailing in OKC forever.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

If their slide presentation is accurate, which it probably isn't (not saying it's not close, but these estimations are normally favorable towards the company) it will be a hit. If it does half as good as their expectations, I'd still say it's better than what is currently out there.

----------


## Kerry

> If their slide presentation is accurate, which it probably isn't (not saying it's not close, but these estimations are normally favorable towards the company) it will be a hit. If it does half as good as their expectations, I'd still say it's better than what is currently out there.


While it does say end consumers are welcome - most of the people making purchases here are business owners and buyers.  Items sold here will be in retail outlets all over the plains.  At Americasmart in Atlanta you can't get in without a business license.

----------


## megax11

I went to Crossroads tonight, just to see how dead the place was.

I happened to walk into a sporting good store, where I told her the rumor about Dillards.

She told me, "I love the rumors about this place. Someone was stupid enough to say it was going to be a penatentary."

She then told me the new name, and that it had a website, and the deal was sealed in blood either today or yesterday.

She mentioned it was like the Dallas Market Center, and the other market centers.

As you can see from the website, it does list that one in Atlanta.

In anycase, now to see how the mall will look on the inside, once renovations are done. I'm just glad this dream came true, to some extent, in that something rose from the ashes.

----------


## Dustin

This is really good news..

----------


## megax11

I have a huge feeling now.

I bet the owners of this market center, destroy those old tire buildings by Penny's and Ward's, fix up the jacked up parking lots, and in some cases, I bet some of the land outside of the mall, will be made into new retail.

Remember, this is a first of its kind here. Anything can happen now.

----------


## OKC@heart

This is fantastic news for the entire City and will definitely open doors to new retail options here in the city! This is some forward thinking and kudos to the team that has put this together! They need to be sure to establish themselves as a high quality institution so that they can become a serious contender and capture the market share that they are targeting. Hopefully they will be able to spring for higher quality marketing efforts than was presented. 

Not being a negative nelly here as I think it is a well thought out and very creative and innovative idea that could have a huge economic impact to our city and could forever change the area surrounding the new market center, it would be a natural extension to see a design district emerge around this center! What a great thing for this area of town!

----------


## Pete

Interesting concept.

Hope they have the money and vision to make it happen.  Makes a lot of sense.

----------


## megax11

They have followed their plan to the letter as of now. They bought the place when they said they would.

Next phase is renovation.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Interesting concept.
> 
> Hope they have the money and vision to make it happen.  Makes a lot of sense.


Yeah, I'm with you, Pete. I hope they have the money to pull it off. A nicer website would make me feel more optimistic. I marvel at how many businesses fail to understand how the website is the 21st century business-card. First impressions and all that. But, great concept and hope it comes about.

----------


## Thunder

A shopping center only for business owners?  I hope it is not only that...  At least it is coming back to life.  As for all of those negative people on here, we can laugh at them! LOL!  As for the name... I am sure most of us will still call it Crossroads Mall.  The same for most of us still saying Sooner Fashion Mall in Norman.

Lets hope there will be a pet store, specifically fish and aquarium supplies.

----------


## kevinpate

> A shopping center only for business owners?  I hope it is not only that...  At least it is coming back to life.  As for all of those negative people on here, we can laugh at them! LOL!  As for the name... I am sure most of us will still call it Crossroads Mall.  The same for most of us still saying Sooner Fashion Mall in Norman.
> 
> Lets hope there will be a pet store, specifically fish and aquarium supplies.


According to their online powerpoint, there will be an area that is open to both businesses and consumers.  I wouldn't get your hopes up for a pet store, or even fish, but perhaps there will be an area that does offer supplies for your hobby.

----------


## bombermwc

OK so, this should have already started though. Note the purcahse target was July. That didn't happen so is this dead already? It would be very cool though. Anything would be better that the nothing that will eventually take over with the current slide. And Dillard's...until I see them open, I'm not going to believe it.

----------


## Thunder

> OK so, this should have already started though. Note the purcahse target was July. That didn't happen so is this dead already? It would be very cool though. Anything would be better that the nothing that will eventually take over with the current slide. And Dillard's...until I see them open, I'm not going to believe it.


.......................... Dude!  This is September!  July had already gone by!  It is obvious that phase of plans were already done.  The next is to renovate. As for Dillard's, it has already been confirmed.  Where have you been?

Kevin, even if only supplies, that will be awesome!  Just hope if there is a place to sell pet/aquarium supplies that they sell many and top rated products. I am curious if these products will be sold at wholesale prices or not.  Only time will tell! :-)

----------


## kevinpate

If all is as portrayed, I wonder how long it will be before Steve or someone at DOK is writing about it and Kelly & Amy's replacement are yakking about it.

----------


## benman

Too bad the power point considers okc the Midwest once again.
Probably better for our image if we stick to identifying OKC as a great up and coming Southern city..
Just a pet peave of mine.. back to topic

----------


## Double Edge

I participated in the production of a travelling wholesale jewellery market and I know people who use markets to purchase for their business. The concept is not for a consumer to walk in and buy a shirt or whatever. It's for a business to look at product and hopefully order a line to be manufactured and delivered to the business. Buying part or all of a line of clothing for an upcoming season would be an example. I can see where there may be cash-and-carry for many items and maybe this concept is different or a blend of some sort but I doubt it. Either way, it's good news if they pull it off.

----------


## Midtowner

Sounds pretty pie in the sky.  I'll believe it when they have some credible major tenants announced and renovations are underway.  Otherwise, this looks like a potential rocketplane-like attempt to siphon off state funding, then disappear into the night.

----------


## Kerry

> .......................... Dude!  This is September!  July had already gone by!  It is obvious that phase of plans were already done.  The next is to renovate. As for Dillard's, it has already been confirmed.  Where have you been?
> 
> Kevin, even if only supplies, that will be awesome!  Just hope if there is a place to sell pet/aquarium supplies that they sell many and top rated products. I am curious if these products will be sold at wholesale prices or not.  Only time will tell! :-)


If it is like Americasmart - you won't be able to buy just one aquarium - you will have to buy 25.  You won't be able to buy a goldfish - you will have to buy 200 of them.  It is Costco/Sam Club for retailers.

----------


## EBAH

Awesome news, I hope it is legit.  Website kind of gives you a pie in the sky feel.

----------


## soonergirl

So happy to see something being done with this space.  Where's the confirmation for Dillard's?  I've seen threads of rumors, but nothing from a confirmed source - am I overlooking it somewhere?  Also, where's the confirmation that this whole Market Center thing is actually happening?  The website looks like it's just a plan at this stage... fingers crossed!

Thanks for the scoop!

----------

